# Silly Wild Galah nearly fell off the Telegraph Pole.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Hi. Everyone!!! Yesterday i was sitting out in the backyard enjoying the weather when i noticed this silly Galah on the Telegraph Pole losing his balance and he nearly fell off it was really funny..They also hang up side down on the Wires to looks funny..Thought i'd share these two photo's with you.. *

Silly Wild Galah nearly fell off the Telegraph Pole..


This is really awkward to sit on so uncomfortable.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow Lyn, that first photo is beautiful! I'd love to see one of the Galahs perched upside down, if you manage to capture it with your camera.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Wow Lyn, that first photo is beautiful! I'd love to see one of the Galahs perched upside down, if you manage to capture it with your camera.


*Aluz. Ill see what i can do they hang up side down and it looks so funny... They usually do it when it rains or when they sun them selves... Ill keep my camera ready.. Glad you liked the photo but i thought it was a little dark when i took it..*


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow Lyn that photo is incredible. I love the darkness of his wings against the blue sky. 

I'm glad he didn't actually fall off though  I saw a Corella rolling on it's back, playing with another Corella on top of a light post the other day. I was sure it would roll off but it didn't!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Aisliyna said:


> Wow Lyn that photo is incredible. I love the darkness of his wings against the blue sky.
> 
> I'm glad he didn't actually fall off though  I saw a Corella rolling on it's back, playing with another Corella on top of a light post the other day. I was sure it would roll off but it didn't![/QUOTE
> 
> *Thank you Allie. Got the photo at the right time I zoomed in on it hoping that it would turn out alright.. I've been waiting to get a photo of them on the bird bath in the back yard... Glad you liked the photos...*


----------

